# Louann Oil



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

I tried to find the oils for the Walmart soap recipe. It calls for Louann coconut oil. Could this be a mistake, and it b LouAnn Peanut oil? Thanks. Buslady


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

There is LouAnn coconut oil too.

It's in a plastic canister rather than a bottle or jar. It's been a while since I bought it but I'm thinking it was not with the regular oils. It may have been in the bulk section.


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

I found mine with the cooking oils. White container with a green lid, by the lard if I recall. I do know that not all Walmarts carry the stuff.


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks guys. My son was in Bolivar, and I called him. He went to the supermarket, and found it for me. You always come through. Buslady:happy:


----------

